# Winter tyers fit"4"



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

We have not had any threads about tyres for a day or two 
Video is a good demo of why you shouldn't try to get away with just fitting two winter tyres to your car.




Of course you could always stay inside if the snow comes
Ours will be going back onto Mrs Gs car in a couple of weeks or so depending on the forecast 8O


----------

